# Are some people just NEVER going to be good at math?



## Tonimiko (Oct 16, 2011)

It's like me and swimming. During Boy Scouts, I would fail and fail again when it came to the swimming test. It was the one thing I could never do, no matter how hard I tried. So one of the higher ups just let me go on that one. Disregarding that requirement, everything else I did just fine on. Leadership, hiking, etc. They all came easily. But not swimming.

And certainly not with math.

I used to be good at math in elementary school (quick to solve, quick to answer!), but then when middle school came around, I got my first C. It was geometry. From there on out, I've been tanking math ever since.

I understand the concepts, but oh so slowly. I have to sit there twice as long to figure something out that another guy could have solved within minutes.

I am not detail oriented. I am a big picture visual thinker. I know that enough.

I envy the other guys who have it so easy.

I'm in college now, doing my 3rd quarter of calculus (2 more to go, and then 2 quarters of physics...). There is nothing else that I want to do but Computer Science; but I am afraid that my weak math/detail oriented mind will harm me during my career.

Maybe people will look past that. Maybe they won't.

What do you all think? Are some people just destined to suck at math for the rest of their lives? I don't care if they have other strengths--just think about the math.


----------



## frenchie (Jul 7, 2011)

Tonimiko said:


> It's like me and swimming. During Boy Scouts, I would fail and fail again when it came to the swimming test. It was the one thing I could never do, no matter how hard I tried. So one of the higher ups just let me go on that one. Disregarding that requirement, everything else I did just fine on. Leadership, hiking, etc. They all came easily. But not swimming.
> 
> And certainly not with math.
> 
> ...



It's hard, but the concepts are crazy important. 

I am terrible at math out of context. Calculus was oddly difficult for me and I struggled very much. Never broke a 500 in math on the SAT compared to my ragingly high read and writing scores.

Ironically, I am very good at programming and logic puzzles. Go figure. They should have a section on the SAT for logic and see how well those regurgitated math weenies do on that!

I work in IT and I will tell you that all of those calculus concepts are useless once you get into the real world. No one is going to ask you to FOIL anything or solve for "x". 

However, you should make an effort to understand the concepts and how to solve them step by step. As an ENFP, I say that when working on math you need to slow the F*CK down. I used to take math tests and triple check everything to make sure the steps I got were correct. I ended up going over time on tests. 

Once you learn the concepts, pull out your TI84+ and go to ticalc.org and find some useful programs that make the tests easier. use this program to fake the memory clears if you have a teacher that does that How to Fake a memory clear on your TI calculator to cheat « Cons 


As long as you understand the concepts and can apply them, use your brain to find creative ways to make your life easier.


----------



## AriesLilith (Jan 6, 2013)

Another person from computer science course here... Luckily I already graduated, but yeah, maths is not really useful in the real life, maybe unless you enlist to some programming related to that.

I remember one of my main problems with understanding maths in my course was with the books that my university wrote thought. They lacked of examples of exercises, and then they were so full of theorethical stuffs... I often wondered if they were smoking something when they wrote the books. Good thing is, they switched to other books instead.

The most important is to try to solve as much exercises as possible, and then remember how to solve the main patterns.

But if you can find a teacher outside the classes to help you with the exercises would be great. If not, try to get your teacher to explain what you can't understand well.


----------



## Tonimiko (Oct 16, 2011)

frenchie said:


> Ironically, *I am very good at programming and logic puzzles*. Go figure. They should have a section on the SAT for logic and see how well those regurgitated math weenies do on that!
> 
> I work in IT and I will tell you that all of those* calculus concepts are useless once you get into the real world*. No one is going to ask you to FOIL anything or solve for "x".
> 
> However, you should make an effort to understand the concepts and how to solve them step by step. As an ENFP, I say that when working on math you need to slow the F*CK down. I used to take math tests and triple check everything to make sure the steps I got were correct. I ended up going over time on tests.


This. I think part of the reason I could never mentally go 100% was because of the fact that I disregarded it as an important practical subject. That was high school though. Of course I tried, but never wholeheartedly, and with reluctance. Now I'm in college. Of course, math helps strengthen the logical side of the brain, and helps you to think logically. But still... I have a friend who gets A's in calculus, and he struggles on computer science problems that I understand within a few minutes. Weird, huh? Maybe instead of math tests, there *should *be logic / CompSci tests instead. :laughing: Same concepts, same side of the mind being used, more practical.



AriesLilith said:


> Another person from computer science course here... Luckily I already graduated, but yeah, maths is not really useful in the real life, maybe unless you enlist to some programming related to that.


I'm currently learning Java. The math so far I have used involves basic algebra and geometry. Maybe if it came to physics, it would require a bit of calculus...but there's a physics engine for that. :wink:


----------



## frenchie (Jul 7, 2011)

Tonimiko said:


> This. I think part of the reason I could never mentally go 100% was because of the fact that I disregarded it as an important practical subject. That was high school though. Of course I tried, but never wholeheartedly, and with reluctance. Now I'm in college. Of course, math helps strengthen the logical side of the brain, and helps you to think logically. But still... I have a friend who gets A's in calculus, and he struggles on computer science problems that I understand within a few minutes. Weird, huh? Maybe instead of math tests, there *should *be logic / CompSci tests instead. :laughing: Same concepts, same side of the mind being used, more practical.


As long as you have an understanding of the functions you'll be fine. It's useful for plotting trends in investing and you'll recognize it in certain places.

If you *really* want to annoy your professor ask him what real world applications the problems have.


----------



## Up and Away (Mar 5, 2011)

Imo, some people are good at selling their souls and just learning some brainwashed formula they are told is a solution.

But honestly, how do we really know it's a solution? What if it's a lie! Lol....

My point is, I'd rather actually understand all the variables, but it takes a genius to "truly understand math."

I suck at math, but I love it when I understand it.


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

The use it or lose it principle applies to the brain. I think that with enough practice a brain could act pretty much like a calculator. Other areas might be neglected if you go to that extreme, though...


----------



## an absurd man (Jul 22, 2012)

I think math can indeed tend to be difficult for those who aren't too keen on specifics and strict rules. The best strategy for math is to identify the rules and steps to solving problems and practice. Every time you do a problem, go through the steps and it will be ingrained in your head in no time. Sometimes, a problem may seem to defy the steps you know. This can be frustrating, but if you've followed the steps to the letter without mistakes, then there's probably another rule or theorem to consider or learn.

But yeah, calculus is probably little used in the real world unless you're dealing with science and/or engineering problems. Linear algebra I believe is much more important for practical applications though. Linear algebra may also be more enjoyable for you. I also like to visualize concepts and I find linear algebra actually really interesting in that you get to think about the geometry of vectors and vector spaces.


----------



## Tonimiko (Oct 16, 2011)

Mister Wolf said:


> Imo, some people are good at selling their souls and just learning some brainwashed formula they are told is a solution.


I'd rather be an innovative leader than a robot. 



Striver said:


> Linear algebra I believe is much more important for practical applications though. Linear algebra may also be more enjoyable for you. I also like to visualize concepts and I find linear algebra actually really interesting in that you get to think about the geometry of vectors and vector spaces.


I'm currently on vectors and 3D spaces right now! My frie:laughing:nd had trouble doing the visualizations, but I am seemingly able to do that part just fine. Linear Algebra...matrices...that stuff will come in 2 quarters.


----------



## GentleSoftshell (Feb 18, 2013)

yea math has always been my worst subject...but somehow ive learned to love it. I don;t think your doomed to failing at math...i think that you need to push yourself to really pay attention to those details and remembering past concepts that reapply with the present ones. DOnt get caught up in all the rules! If you try to memorize you will suffocate...just get into the zone  think of it as a riddle  props to you though! I would NEVER be able to do comp science!


----------



## surgery (Apr 16, 2010)

If I could go back to high school, I would change to things about the way I approached math:

1.) For each concept we learn, have the teacher write down each step that one is supposed to take when going through a problem.
2.) When step 1 is not enough, ask to teacher to help with _logic_. This sounds stupid, but I really had no idea was logic _is_ until I started to study MBTI. Like, show students how to identify "if you know this, then you know, this then x must be this", etc. That's honestly not a style of thinking that, consciously, I ever use. But, that's essentially what math teachers are supposed to be students, but in reality, they don't--at least, not directly.

If I had done these things before, I probably would have done better (like a C to B average), but I'm sure I would naturally still have struggled


----------



## kudi (Sep 27, 2011)

I have a feeling that the language part of _computer languages_ maybe important in figuring out why strength in it doesn't always correlate to strong math skills.


----------



## Stelmaria (Sep 30, 2011)

Tonimiko said:


> What do you all think? Are some people just destined to suck at math for the rest of their lives? I don't care if they have other strengths--just think about the math.


Yes, but if you've already passed two semesters of calc, then you aren't one of those people. :wink:

Math takes time and work, and for me it didn't really start to get interesting until Vector calculus etc. By that stage I was starting to find it difficult.

The concepts are more important than the raw crunching in CS. I suggest just doing your best and find a good study group!


----------



## KnottyArtist (Feb 12, 2013)

Tonimiko said:


> It's like me and swimming. During Boy Scouts, I would fail and fail again when it came to the swimming test. It was the one thing I could never do, no matter how hard I tried. So one of the higher ups just let me go on that one. Disregarding that requirement, everything else I did just fine on. Leadership, hiking, etc. They all came easily. But not swimming.
> 
> And certainly not with math.
> 
> ...


The very first math class I tanked was freshmen year geometry in high school. Until than I had been in advanced placement math. ugh math. It's something I worked hard at but geometry NEVAH again lol


----------



## Kito (Jan 6, 2012)

Yeah, I believe in natural talent and I think you can either do something or you can't. It's like that spark you need to get a fire burning, you can create the spark but it will take a long time and probably won't last. If you're born with it, you'll always have a strong fire going.

My sister was good with maths until she got into secondary school, and then she just couldn't grasp it anymore. It was partly to do with the teaching method, but she thinks she reached her highest potential in it, and they kept pushing her further; it didn't do her any good at all. 

I think it's the same with other things; my mum can't grasp languages, my dad doesn't understand art and economics is alien to me.


----------



## blit (Dec 17, 2010)

Writing code forced me to become more aware of several different layers effecting each other. I think this requires synthesizing big picture with the details. In fact, I didn't really "enjoy" math until I started learning a bit more on my own. 

In school they give busy work, 1-50 variations of the same problem for every homework assignment. Then, it takes a few weeks to drill concepts which could have b een clearly explained in 30 minutes. This too slowly progressing feedback loop serves as a terrible reward system. (No wonder it's easy to become bored and eventually dispise it. And it's hard to learn something you don't enjoy.) 

Fortunately, the more important math and cs concepts aren't complicated because they would never catch on if they were. I think that's true for every subject though. But they often require shifting paradigms. 

Approach them by relating them to already understood concepts. Drawing plain box and arrow diagrams helps too. If you feel frustrated with a problem, take a break to recover your position. Otherwise, you will hang over red and hot, sccumb to memorizing meaningless details, and waste time. 



Tonimiko said:


> I'm currently learning Java. The math so far I have used involves basic algebra and geometry. Maybe if it came to physics, it would require a bit of calculus...but there's a physics engine for that. :wink:


Don't learn Java unless you need to. This especially is true if you're specifically focusing on math and if you've never programmed before.Instead, learn Python or Haskell because they're far better suited for math, and they're cleaner too.


----------



## DemonAbyss10 (Oct 28, 2010)

With what I am going to be heading back to school for after 7 years, the 'higher' maths are important to know. So is logic. Thus is the art of engineering and a big reason behind the lack of competition in the field. People are known to drop due to the classes. 

On the bright side, if I make it through it all (since I am going for electrical engineering), I can do some pretty neat things in the way of career choices. (since the school I am going through for it also goes through robotics and automation as part of it.) The only courses I am being real iffy with are going to be along the lines of Technical writing. Physics/math/and logic I should not have issues with.

So in response to the OP. If what you want to do requires the classes, just stick through. You can do it, and who knows, the hard work and stress may pay off with a career you would enjoy.


----------



## Peter (Feb 27, 2010)

Tonimiko said:


> It's like me and swimming. During Boy Scouts, I would fail and fail again when it came to the swimming test. It was the one thing I could never do, no matter how hard I tried. So one of the higher ups just let me go on that one. Disregarding that requirement, everything else I did just fine on. Leadership, hiking, etc. They all came easily. But not swimming.
> 
> And certainly not with math.
> 
> ...


I found this: Education World: Connecting to Math in Real Life Seems to link to lots of resources that can help you link math to the real world.

Google uses loads of math to determine the results they show, so just doing a search is something that already involves a lot of math but you´re not aware of it. Actually, in services like search, there are separate groups of people for programming and for algorithm development. It just isn't possible to be good at both. You´re either a great programmer or a great mathematician, but not both. It does help of course to have understanding of both fields regardless of which field has your preference.


----------



## Gel E. (Jan 29, 2013)

Math is my enemy. I got pulled out of the honor roll in 4th grade due to math. Never liked it anyway. There are days where in I don't know how to count. 

If you give me a paper with numbers to solve (stuff like Algebra, Geometry, Fractions, Statistics,etc.) I'll end up staring at it.

I never had Calculus in College. Thank goodness! I've heard that it's very difficult. Whew!


----------



## Tonimiko (Oct 16, 2011)

Snow Leopard said:


> Yes, but if you've already passed two semesters of calc, then you aren't one of those people. :wink:


 Haha, thank you, I guess? I'm getting by, but I definitely don't have it come easily to me as some math geeks did in high school. I'm always in the C-B range. :|



Peter said:


> You´re either a great programmer or a great mathematician, but not both. It does help of course to have understanding of both fields regardless of which field has your preference.


That...is interesting. How do you know this?


----------



## silent warrior (Feb 20, 2012)

An Asian who is bad at math??? Oh no the world is coming to an end. *kidding*.

You may be bad at math and that is OK. I believe everyone is born with a talent. Have you heard about the theory of multiple intelligences? According to that there are many different types of intelligences such as logical-mathematical, spatial (this is me), verbal, bodily-kinesthetic (athletes), musical, interpersonal, intrapersonal etc. and all these talents are necessary for the society. Unfortunately schools and the education system gives more importance to only two types of these intelligences (verbal and mathematical) and ignore others.

I see you want to study computer science. I think if you study really hard and ask your teachers questions you can do it. There are also many sources on the internet, you can find tutorials etc. Take advantage of that. I thought about studying computer science also and I'm not good at math at all but I wanted to do something more creative so I'm a UI designer/front-end developer now. I can't understand programming languages at all I mean I'm still trying to grasp Javascript. I think people who are good at math can tackle programming languages easier but you know what? Computer science is not all about programming, it is about innovation (Steve Jobs anyone?) and problem solving so you can actually use both sides of your brain in computer science.


----------



## The Proof (Aug 5, 2009)

pffft. god invented downloadable Matlab functions so you wouldn't have to do math the hard way ever again

thx god


----------



## pepsivanilla93 (Dec 8, 2012)

I'd say google it. That's always helped me with math in the past. You'll find easy ways and shortcuts to almost anything. If you can find a good website (which isn't hard) they'll break down the concepts to a level where monkeys can understand it. You just have to understand WHY these concepts work. Work out the concepts with your own problems and experiment with differing numbers. That's how I figured out exponents. I'm sure you know you're supposed to multiply the exponents in (2^3)^4 but do you know why? That's the understanding you have to strive for. Math comes easy to me, so I'm sorry if I don't fully understand your view.


----------



## dejavu (Jun 23, 2010)

I was terrible at math once I hit high school. I had to work very, very hard at it in college. Got myself a tutor, studied for hours every day. The only way I got through it was learning the steps. There never came a point that it just clicked and made sense, that of course I would do it that way! No, I did the problems the way I was told to, because math just never was my thing. I rose pretty high in the math classes and felt proud of myself. A year or two later, I can't remember some of the most basic things.

I think it's a skill like any other. If it's important to you, you can get good at it. But for most people, it does require effort.

There's also something called dyscalculia that you may want to look into.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

I believe that we all can achieve a basic competency in mathematics, but some people are going to be naturally better at it than others. Math is highly systematic and increasing in complexity. The more complex it becomes, the more important it is to attend to the logical details and step-by-step procedures involved. 

I myself had a horrible time with math as a kid. Along with my natural temperament, I had undiagnosed ADHD. I did not have the patience to follow the steps. I prefered a more intuitive approach, and thus did not like all the rules. I was great as long as the teacher was there to guide me through the steps, but as soon as I got on my own, I was lost. I wanted to ask questions that did not advance the cirriculum, and all the math teachers I had were on a strict schedule. They had to cover so much material in a year, and did not have time to answer me. I constantly fell behind because I would get stuck on something that I felt the teacher went over too quickly, and by the time I figured that out, the rest of the class was onto something else. 

What finally helped me in math was the military. Part of my specialty required a course in Basic Electricity and Electronics. I learned Ohm's Law inside and out. The best part was the coursework was self-paced. I didn't have to keep up with a class full of people who "got it" the first time. There were hands-on modules that reinforced the math. I was able to integrate the algebra needed to analyze circuits into actually taking measurements with a multimeter. 

Computer Science is not so much math as it is logic. It does require step-by-step logical thinking, but there's a lot of room for creativity having little to do with math. While my current field does not require it, I can program in BASIC, C, C++, VBA, VB.NET, and even some Assembler. The basic principles of programming don't change, only the syntax required to achieve them. 

Did you ever conquer your anxieties with swimming?


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

wrong thread. :S


----------



## Tonimiko (Oct 16, 2011)

silent warrior said:


> An Asian who is bad at math??? Oh no the world is coming to an end. *kidding*.
> 
> [...]Have you heard about the theory of multiple intelligences? According to that there are many different types of intelligences such as logical-mathematical, spatial (this is me), verbal, bodily-kinesthetic (athletes), musical, interpersonal, intrapersonal etc. and all these talents are necessary for the society. Unfortunately schools and the education system gives more importance to only two types of these intelligences (verbal and mathematical) and ignore others[...]Computer science is not all about programming, it is about innovation (Steve Jobs anyone?) and problem solving so you can actually use both sides of your brain in computer science.


I know, I'm like the few who smash all stereotypes (good and bad) with my contradictions. XD Still wish I were naturally good at it though. 

Yes, the theory of multiple intelligences sounds quite real to me. I don't know if it's a matter of nature or nurture though. Can you raise a child from the start and have him become a prodigy at whatever thing you give them or train them in? (think Tiger Woods).

CS really is about innovation. You can either be a mindless bot that just codes, or someone who actually invents something new...and have others code it for you! 



tanstaafl28 said:


> Did you ever conquer your anxieties with swimming?


No...no I'm afraid not. I haven't dipped myself in a pool of water for over 1.5 years now.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Tonimiko said:


> I know, I'm like the few who smash all stereotypes (good and bad) with my contradictions. XD Still wish I were naturally good at it though.
> 
> Yes, the theory of multiple intelligences sounds quite real to me. I don't know if it's a matter of nature or nurture though. Can you raise a child from the start and have him become a prodigy at whatever thing you give them or train them in? (think Tiger Woods).
> 
> ...


When I joined the U.S. Navy, I was totally surprised at just how many members of my boot camp company could not swim (why join the Navy if you cannot swim?). I would say that, if you do manage to get over your problems with math, you might want to address this. Nothing will make you more confident in yourself than overcoming a fear.


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

I used to think I sucked at math and was great at writing and now my English comp class has me pulling my hair and I set the curve in my math class


----------



## Nick Carraway (Feb 11, 2013)

My biggest issue in terms of struggling with math? Not enough dedication and practice. I often overlooked problems and never did them enough times.

Repetition makes perfect, do the problem as many times as you can without cheating.


----------



## an absurd man (Jul 22, 2012)

It helps to have the solutions manual when doing homework from textbooks so you can try to understand the correct procedure if you know the answer. If I can't figure it out, I post a question on Mathematics asking why the answer is right.

It also ensures I get 100% on the homework portion of the course .


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)

my issue is that l am NOT a visual thinker. l'm surprised you don't like geometry TBH.

what l think is that most math is taught with a lot o f visual methods, even when it isn't really required. You don't need to be very visual for algebra but it's taught with so many visual aids >_<

l think you probably just get stressed. Being a visual thinker is generally good in CS. l focus more on the IT side because l know my visualization and spatial skills are shit, we spent a little time on 3D game programming in one course and l knew it was never going to happen for me.

You probably have to force yourself to slow down, l'm the same way with being big picture oriented and l have a very hard time processing the individual steps but when l do l understand it.


----------



## nonnaci (Sep 25, 2011)

Visualization is actually quite useful as higher maths are often structural frameworks that have more "encodable" geometric analogs than in the algebras. Also, the mental ability to visualize and manipulate equations in its direct form (without explicitly jotting on paper) saves time and expedites internalization of the material. The former ability is indeed more useful in CS where data-structures and processes can be imagined/chunked by subjective visual representations and then later extraverted in terms of code/diagrams. The latter ability deals more encoding specific properties of abstractions that often have no/few concrete interpretations (*isms in abstract algebra, function spaces); the use of "language" as means for conceptual associations is more efficient in these cases.


----------



## Peter (Feb 27, 2010)

Tonimiko said:


> That...is interesting. How do you know this?


Experience, but also makes a lot of sense.

The knowledge and specific experience necessary in math is very different from the knowledge and experience that is necessary for programming. Often people in either subject start with it when they´re still kids and dedicate themselves completely to it. Imagine having to do both,... it's virtually impossible. Though some with a very high IQ manage to do both at first, they still usually end up focusing on just one.


----------



## Kevysk (Mar 13, 2012)

Applied mathematics relies on deconstructing functions to fit numerous variables, which requires you to understand what goes where, etc. However, beyond that, in solving new problems you sometimes have to be comfortable with guessing. Unless you've seen a method for solving a problem before, you WON'T know unless you guess and try it. It's like the scientific method... make a prediction, then see if it works out. After this you'll have acquired new knowledge that you can use in the future. (This explanation is based on solving calculus problems).


----------



## Elaine (Sep 1, 2012)

Every topic in life has a trick (or a few tricks) you need to know before you can do it. 

For example, I failed repeatedly at learning how to swim also (specifically exchanging breath between strokes) until I eventually bumped into a teacher who said, you have to pivot about the length of your body when you need to breath! That's it. That's the tip that eluded me the whole time, and after learning that trick, I was swimming within 5 minutes. 

There is a similar issue going on with most other topics. Math certainly requires more practice, but it's still about finding either the right book or the right professor who can enlighten you with the specific concepts that are holding you back. I know this because I struggled mightily when I first learned physics. I have always been so good at math and science that when physics thwarted me, it made me feel like a complete dumb-ass. For the life of me, I just didn't get it. If I had just given up back then (in high school) and decided that I must have reached my potential in life, well heck, I don't know where I would be now. But instead, I have a PhD in engineering, from one of the best universities in the world. I taught undergrad physics as a grad student instructor, and I was so good at it that the students applauded after my midterm review session, and one of them told me after the midterm that my review session "saved his life". 

My point is that you have to find those tricks, or find someone who can teach you those tricks. That's it. Once you know the tricks (like I did), you might be able to pass them on too (like I did).


----------



## Zippaslug (Feb 25, 2013)

I think the best thing that you can do to overcome this issue is to do some introspection. What is it about working through the problems that bothers you? Is it that you can't remember the operations? Is it that you don't understand the concepts? I realized that some problems frightened me when I read so I tried to figure out why.

One of the biggest issues for me has been finishing problems. I'll remember the calculus required but when it comes to simplifying I'll have forgotten the exponential properties or some operation necessary to finish or simplify. One thing that helped is going online to sites like Khanacademy and the like to review. Maybe you won't use the math too much in your future career but in order to do well in calculus and physics you must be familiar with the geometry/algebra operations at the very least. If your issues are conceptual in nature, find a tutor or go to office hours with the professor or TA.

In sum, master the basics and for the tougher concepts go to someone who understands them. If they truly understand them, they will be able to explain them (with a little bit of time and patience). I believe that's the best solution available.


----------



## fihe (Aug 30, 2012)

I feel like such a person. in elementary school I generally got all As except for that one B+ in math. I actually failed Algebra 1 Honors in 8th grade, but then again I did NOTHING in my math class the year before and should have never been put in an honors class. I retook Algebra 1 the following year, then Geometry during the summer so I was able to take Algebra 2 in 10th grade, back to where I was supposed to be. I didn't do all that well in that or in Precalculus, but did fine in Statistics in my senior year. I'm currently taking a calculus class and it's quite a challenge for me. it's so...abstract O_O but I like when it's applied to real-life problems. that helps me understand it better.


----------



## haijakingu (Dec 24, 2012)

I'm so freaking stressed over my business mathematics right now. gawd. T____T I never was good with these things...


----------



## assembly (Feb 27, 2013)

Okay, you probably won't all agree but I don't think you have to be /good/ at math to be in computer science (or at least software engineering... which is similar). You have to pass the courses, but it's not like you have to apply calculus or linear algebra all the time. Unless you're going into the really theoretical stuff. Personally, I find most of it to be very intuitive and refreshingly logical, even though I'm not that great at math.

My friend is a software engineer and he says that he "misses" math; all they're doing now is designing software, a whole bunch of group work, learning about requirements and testing, and drawing a lot of use case/class/test/whatever diagrams! So if you go along that stream maybe you never have to touch math again  

Conversely, to go along with your topic, I was always the worst at math and I ended up in engineering. Whowouldathunkit. I just used to struggle all the time, but then one year I had a great teacher that taught me the "big picture", and I found it got so much easier. I think that can be the case for many people. 

I agree, calculus is horrible. But in real life, there's always WolframAlpha. :laughing:


----------

